# Entering on a tourist visa before work



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi. 
I am looking to move to Dubai in sept to work. The company will sort me out a work visa etc but am I allowed to come over for a week or so beforehand on a different/tourist visa? 

For example if I start work on the 15th, can I fly out on the 5th as a holiday/get my bearings etc. Would I then have to leave the country and re-enter to activate my work visa and go off the tourist visa? 

Thanks


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Assuming you have a Uk passport you can arrive when you like. You get a 30 day visa in your passport and you can renew this by leaving the country and returning. If you have a non-UK passport it could be different...


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Yea I have a uk passport and so entering the country will be fine, it was more that do I need to leave the country to validate my works visa once that is set to start, or can I simply transfer from a tourist 30 day visa to a work visa by getting it stamped at an embassy or something without having to leave the country etc.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You wont need to leave the country, I think you just pay a "small fee" to avoid that. I'm sure someone else can describe the process in more detail for you than I.


----------

